
When 4.3 Stars Is Average: The Internet’s Grade-Inflation Problem - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-4-3-stars-is-average-the-internets-grade-inflation-problem-1491414200
======
Safety1stClyde
IMDB ratings are mostly fairly accurate though.

